# Cactus Honey



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

Today while I was delivering honey to new customer, he asked me if I carried "cactus honey"? I don't, then I got to thinking, is there such a thing?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Of course there is. But I don't think you're bees will make it in NJ.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

My bees were hitting the cactus flowers pretty hard when they were blooming last month .but we dont have enough cactus around to be able to get just cactus honey.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Prickly pear honey is a valuable honey plant in south texas, particularly during dry years. The flowers produce nectar and pollen freely. The honey is light amber, heavy bodied and very stringy. It is considered to have a very rank flavor, but the bees don't mind







.


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

Well there you go, around here I learn something new every day. Thanks, cj


----------

